
KVM creators open-source fast Cassandra drop-in replacement Scylla - dmarti
http://www.zdnet.com/article/kvm-creators-open-source-fast-cassandra-drop-in-replacement-scylla/
======
dragonne
The server is AGPL 3:
[http://www.scylladb.com/opensource/](http://www.scylladb.com/opensource/)

Client libraries ("drivers") Apache 2.0.

This is fine, but it really should be on the front page.

------
mvallebr
This sounds like awesome news!

\- How it compares to Cassandra regarding latency? \- How is the client API?
Does it support lock free communication? Can you send things to nodes in
batches?

~~~
tzach
We target < 1ms latency for 99.9% Some initial results here
[http://www.scylladb.com/technology/cassandra-vs-scylla-
laten...](http://www.scylladb.com/technology/cassandra-vs-scylla-latency-
benchmark/)

DB API (CQL) is Cassandra compatible, so clients does not have to change.

For more on the lock free communication see [http://www.seastar-
project.org/](http://www.seastar-project.org/) Seastar is the underline
framework of Scylla

There is an open bug for batch
[https://github.com/scylladb/scylla/issues/332](https://github.com/scylladb/scylla/issues/332)
hopefully we will fix it shortly.

